# Falling apart



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I swear Audi have hit the self destruct button on my car at HQ in a master plan to get me back into the showroom :-D

In the last month my alternator packed up, boot release button broke, rear seat release button broken, sliding centre console lid broken, drivers door window mech slowing down, front brakes developed a new squealing noise at a certain temperature.

I was all set to pay the balloon in October but seriously considering my first ever VT on a car. Just waiting for something more major to go...

Never keeping an Audi out of warranty again.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow, that`s a lot of issues. Over 4 years and 64,000 miles:
- thermostat leak fixed under warranty,
- drivers seat plastic trim fixed under warranty.
Nothing else really..


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

placeborick said:


> I swear Audi have hit the self destruct button on my car at HQ in a master plan to get me back into the showroom :-D
> 
> In the last month my alternator packed up, boot release button broke, rear seat release button broken, sliding centre console lid broken, drivers door window mech slowing down, front brakes developed a new squealing noise at a certain temperature.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but what's a VT?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry said:


> Voluntary Termination, of the finance agreement.
> Legislation allows for VT when you have paid 50% of total finance (including interest).
> So basically giving the car back to the finace company (based on terms and conditions, of course).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Voluntary Termination is where your car has become such PITA that you decide to kill yourself. :twisted:


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your issues but I have to say Audi build quality isn't what it used to be. Hope you get the issues sorted.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ddave said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues but I have to say Audi build quality isn't what it used to be. Hope you get the issues sorted.


Sad to say that I have to agree with you. I have owned many Audi's over the years and have noticed the demise of quality also. My current Q5 and TT are the worse yet. Despite this, awaiting delivery of my TTS Roadster! Depending on how good/bad the build quality is this may be my last Audi.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Me too, I don't like to say Audi are s**t but I'm the same as you, I've had loads of them over the years and they only seem to be getting worse whilst the prices head ever northward, pretty ridiculously IMO.

I'm also questioning whether it's worth a 50k+ price tag for build quality no better than a Vauxhall or Ford. Luckily there are lots of alternatives.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Come on, that's going a bit too far... I agree that in certain instances, build quality in recent Audi models has declined, but it would have to fall off a cliff to get close to a Vauxhall! We have a fleet of Insignias and Astras where I work and I regularly have to drive them, not a great experience I can assure you and the interior build quality is horrific!

I also have an SQ5 and along with my TTS, am pleased to report no major issues with anything falling off or failing with both cars. My previous TTS, a 16 plate, went 48,000 miles (2 years) with only two issues, one was the exhaust tips, which started to corrode at around 28,000 miles and the other where one of the rear seat levers broke. Both issues sorted under warranty with no cost to me . Then with my RS3 before that, which did a similar mileage - only problem there was a misfire (just sparkplug issue), but that aside it was problem free. The missis' Golf R, which the SQ5 replaced, was however plagued with problems, all minor, but very annoying having to keep taking it back. I think some people have just been unlucky with their cars and ended up with Friday afternoon specials, as we were with the Golf (the R stood for Rubbish) but overall, Audi build quality is IMO still right up there... just sit back in your TT, take a deep breath and admire what you see 8) do that in a Vauxhall or a Ford and you'll probably throw up :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Rear brakes that squeak even when the brakes are not applied. Neighbour must love me when l drive away in the morning and all they can hear is squeaking. Off a 2nd time to Audi to sort it, first time they cleaned the pad.

Front brakes start to squeak when coming to a slow standstill. Off to Audi to sort it, may not get replacements up to Audi HQ. Local dealer now has to record sound as proof and send pictures.

Front seat rattle sound. Doesn't always happen so hard to reproduce.

Brake and Accelerator peddles scratched/look used after a couple of thousand miles. I can only guess VW got a huge shipment from some Chinese company for knock off prices as most of the VAG products seem to use them. Why bother with metal covers that scratches so easily?

Thin clear coat paint chips far easier than the MK2.

Rear parcel shelf screw came lose started rattling. Replaced under warranty.

Only have 4300 miles on the clock.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> Come on, that's going a bit too far... I agree that in certain instances, build quality in recent Audi models has declined, but it would have to fall off a cliff to get close to a Vauxhall! We have a fleet of Insignias and Astras where I work and I regularly have to drive them, not a great experience I can assure you and the interior build quality is horrific!
> 
> I also have an SQ5 and along with my TTS, am pleased to report no major issues with anything falling off or failing with both cars. My previous TTS, a 16 plate, went 48,000 miles (2 years) with only two issues, one was the exhaust tips, which started to corrode at around 28,000 miles and the other where one of the rear seat levers broke. Both issues sorted under warranty with no cost to me . Then with my RS3 before that, which did a similar mileage - only problem there was a misfire (just sparkplug issue), but that aside it was problem free. The missis' Golf R, which the SQ5 replaced, was however plagued with problems, all minor, but very annoying having to keep taking it back. I think some people have just been unlucky with their cars and ended up with Friday afternoon specials, as we were with the Golf (the R stood for Rubbish) but overall, Audi build quality is IMO still right up there... just sit back in your TT, take a deep breath and admire what you see 8) do that in a Vauxhall or a Ford and you'll probably throw up :lol:


My mk2 Q5 had a faulty (clunky) brake pedal without exaggeration took Audi 2 years to to fix it. What Audi seems to be good at is perceived quality. Look closely and you can see where corners have been cut. You don't even get a jack with new TT's now!


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Alan Sl said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, that's going a bit too far... I agree that in certain instances, build quality in recent Audi models has declined, but it would have to fall off a cliff to get close to a Vauxhall! We have a fleet of Insignias and Astras where I work and I regularly have to drive them, not a great experience I can assure you and the interior build quality is horrific!
> ...


You don't need to carry a jack because there is no spare wheel. Sports car design prioritises weight saving. 
Fortunately my 12 month old TT has been faultless so far and the brakes have never squeaked.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

For me the front brakes squeaking once warm is the worst issue I've had. It's horrendous.

Have literally tried everything to sort it and it just keeps coming back.

reproduction pads, genuine pads, chamfered the pads, new disks, refurbed and cleaned my calipers to new with new clips.... still after a few days its back.

Short of replacing the entire calipers I'm out of ideas... Changed hundreds of sets of pads but never had an issue like this.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> For me the front brakes squeaking once warm is the worst issue I've had. It's horrendous.
> 
> Have literally tried everything to sort it and it just keeps coming back.
> 
> ...


Just a thought on the squealing brakes...I don't have any noise whatsoever out of mine. Do you have these dampers fitted to your callipers?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Its the fronts on mine not the rear


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

That is the front.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

cliveju said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Pred said:
> ...


If sports car design prioritises weight saving how come my previous three TT's had jack's? Incidentally I need a jack to change my summer wheels to winter wheels, on two occasions a stone chipping has got wedged into the front brake discs requiring me to remove the wheel to access the brake discs. This is why I need a jack.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cliveju said:


> Sports car design prioritises weight saving.


No spare wheel/jack, weight saving/emissions is just another reason for manufacturers to save money.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> My mk2 Q5 had a faulty (clunky) brake pedal without exaggeration took Audi 2 years to to fix it. What Audi seems to be good at is perceived quality. Look closely and you can see where corners have been cut. You don't even get a jack with new TT's now!
> 
> If sports car design prioritises weight saving how come my previous three TT's had jack's? Incidentally I need a jack to change my summer wheels to winter wheels, on two occasions a stone chipping has got wedged into the front brake discs requiring me to remove the wheel to access the brake discs. This is why I need a jack.


Did you get a wheel brace? If so why cos without a jack it's useless.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > My mk2 Q5 had a faulty (clunky) brake pedal without exaggeration took Audi 2 years to to fix it. What Audi seems to be good at is perceived quality. Look closely and you can see where corners have been cut. You don't even get a jack with new TT's now!
> ...


Should have been clearer, my new TTS Roadster which I collect in three weeks time has no jack (as confirmed by the dealer) and presumably no wheel brace as well, for the reason stated by you.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> > Sports car design prioritises weight saving.
> ...


100% agree


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Sl said:
> ...


When you hand over your old TT to the dealer take the wheel brace and jack out and tell him it doesn't come with them any more. :twisted:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You can buy my jack/toolkit, it's useless :lol:

That picture of the caliper looked like it had a handbrake cable on my phone lol

I don't recall a big rubber doorstop bolted to them :?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> You can buy my jack/toolkit, it's useless :lol:
> 
> That picture of the caliper looked like it had a handbrake cable on my phone lol
> 
> I don't recall a big rubber doorstop bolted to them :?


lol that's the flexi hose. Well, that big damper is clearly Audi's anti-squeal fix - they fitted them to the RS at some point in the past to sort that out. It's a well trodden path so not sure why they didn't just fit them from the start. Especially as "S" cars have had a reputation for noisy brakes for as long as I can remember.

I presume they can be retrofitted as ETKA lists them "to 3 Sep 2018", however, the price in ETKA is showing as 55 quid!!! Crazy price.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

placeborick said:


> You can buy my jack/toolkit, it's useless :lol:
> 
> That picture of the caliper looked like it had a handbrake cable on my phone lol
> 
> I don't recall a big rubber doorstop bolted to them :?


I have told my dealer that I will be keeping my jack/wheel brace.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah but all these little things add up. It's the squeaky dashboard, the squeaking brakes, the seat recalls because they're falling apart, a traffic information system that can't be switched off, crap customer service (I could go on...) but it's THOSE things that lead me to feel that Audi is losing it's grip and reputation for being a quality car maker.

The other thing of course, and perhaps the biggest thing is the fact that Audi price tags are significantly higher than the '_mainstream_' brands although, as I've said, I feel Audi have become (or are certainly becoming) another mainstream mass market brand.
Problem is though currently their prices are just too high for the level of quality that they are offering and unfortunately there are some who think, Audi = quality = exclusivity and it just doesn't! I don't like pissing on Audi's strawberries but it's just a matter of fact.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I always hear of bmw/audi owners moaning about quality but never Mercedes.
Any Mercedes owners on here?
The a45 replacement might be the next fun purchase for those tired of the TTs/rs although I suspect that's going to be pricey too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

placeborick said:


> I always hear of bmw/audi owners moaning about quality but never Mercedes.
> Any Mercedes owners on here?
> The a45 replacement might be the next fun purchase for those tired of the TTs/rs although I suspect that's going to be pricey too.


Why would the owner of a TT want to replace it with an ugly family hatchback? It's a coupe, so cars like the Porsche Cayman, BMW M2 Comp and such like are the more obvious alternatives to a TT.

Talking of Mercedes? Pal of mine has the A45 AMG - nice car in terms of driving it, but it's a horrible thing to behold. The rear wing is plain ugly and the interior build quality is very questionable. He's had a lot of problems with it as well, including a gearbox failure. I don't like it at all, but each to their own, as he loves it. The new one might be better, but it'll still be an ugly 5 door hatchback to my eyes. I'd rather get an S3/RS3 or even an S4 if I wanted 5 doors and a boot.

I just don't get the whinging on this thread. Both my current Audis have excellent build quality; no issues at all to speak of, such as rattles and things breaking or failing off. Very well made, super quality everywhere. I think some of you guys need to drive a Fiat or a Vauxhall and see how your Audi compares


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > I always hear of bmw/audi owners moaning about quality but never Mercedes.
> ...


I think the problem here is many of us have owned various Audi's over the years and have seen the decline in quality and finish. For example went from a mk2 TTR to a mk3 and had to provide additional sound proofing in the boot to make the mk3 as quiet as the mk2. I still love the design of Audi's and probably always will, though don't get me started on my Q5 (but I still love it).


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The new A45 is going to be a beast of a motor, granted the wing is a bit OTT but the hooligan in me kind of likes it.

The RS3 just didn't do it for me I'm afraid :?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > I always hear of bmw/audi owners moaning about quality but never Mercedes.
> ...


I also have a mate (don't we all?) who has a 2017 A45, which he bought with only 6k on the clock about 12 months ago. The interior is quite dated (fixed in the new FL one) but the shocker was that he had a gearbox failure after only 4 months. Gearbox replaced under warranty of course, but even so you don't really want this hassle with a nearly new car..!

Picking up on an earlier point, whoever said that Audis were exclusive? Unless you've got an R8 of course. And they have always been a mass-market manufacturer, especially since part of VAG. They just operate at the more expensive end of each market sector, that's all. Build quality is pretty good imo (this is my third Audi over the last 12 years) but its no better than the likes of VW or Honda. Still way better than Ford, Vauxhall, Kia etc, at least the last time I looked. Its Audi design that has always set their cars apart (especially interior) and that is still pretty much the case.


----------

